# Cardiff Singer of the World 2011



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Who else has been following the competition?

who do you like so far?

I thought the Russian mezzo, Olesya Petrova, showed terrific potential.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I too have been watching. I agree with you over the Russian Mezzo. She made Adriana Lecouvreur sound interesting!!! No seriously I think she appears to be the front runner from the BBC coverage. 

I also liked the ahem Swiss soprano in relation to potential. She did have a few technical problems though.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought that yesterday the soprano from Moldova delivered the goods superbly; she really performed. The Ukrainian baritone showed the most versatility, though and coupled that with terrific characterisation and solid technique, and deservedly won the round...


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to admit that the Moldovan soprano was my winner and it maybe that two go through that round. Alma would definitely be a fan!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

jflatter said:


> I have to admit that the Moldovan soprano was my winner and it maybe that two go through that round. QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed; I too, hope they both make it to the final... I do agree with the judges though, purely on the basis that they both sang arias from Die Tote Stadt, both arias with the same level of difficulty - those long, sacharine lines, coupled with lieder-like phrases- and I just felt a tad safer listening to him, than her... he was just a wee wee bit more effortless


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Andrei Bondarenko who's won the Song Prize is only 24 & he's absolutely brilliant!

He's going to sing Dr Malatesta in Glyndebourne on Tour 2011. A shame that Don Pasquale isn't coming to a theatre near me.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is the Moldovan soprano, Valentina Naforniţă, I discussed previously. She did make the final and I am pinning my hopes on her for tonights final.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thomas Allen is one of the judges so I thought I'd remind myself of his beautiful voice


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

*Valentina Naforniţă* is crowned Cardiff Singer of the World 2011 :tiphat:

there we have it!

gosh that was actually surprising to me, in a way... as I thought the baritone was better... however, she is so young, which means that the judges must have taken her development potential in to consideration...

congrats to her!

ps: it probably also didn't help the Ukranian that (excellent though he was) memories of when Dmitri Hvorostovsky sang Posa's death scene still linger from 1989 when he took the title. Needless to say, Hvorostovsky's rendition was better.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you, Annie for posting that delightful video. I loved the updated lyrics. After a long and distinguished career Sir Thomas is still delivering. I recently saw the DVD of the Covent Garden Magic Flute where he is the Speaker. Two of his recordings I particularly love are Schubert's Wintereisse and Samuel Barber's Dover Beach. I believe both are on Virgin, but I am too lazy to go look.

Rob


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Gutted that Bondarenko didn't win but it didn't do Bryn Terfel any harm not to win.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hye Jung Lee

I thought _I am the wife of Mao Tse-tung_ was incredible. I would definitely pay to see her.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Hye Jung Lee
> 
> I thought _I am the wife of Mao Tse-tung_ was incredible. I would definitely pay to see her.


yes she was terrific... it was a shame that she fell apart a bit in the final showdown


----------

